# Why hasn't MAC started Reusable Shopping Bags?!



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

I was speaking to an artist and asked why hasn't MAC created a reusable shopping bag?!  Like almost every other retailer has.

You know how many MAC plastic bags that I have?!  TONS!  
I have started to tell the artists not to give me a bag - especially those small ones or when I have bought items that I can just throw in the makeup case in my purse.
Plus the black dye on the bag comes off on my hands when i hold the bag for too long.

If they made it something cute and fabulous I am sure there would be many people using it!

C


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 25, 2008)

That is a really good idea!  I would be down for a MAC reusable shopping bag.


----------



## sh3lby70 (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome idea - I wonder how you could get them to consider it?


----------



## macosophy (Oct 25, 2008)

i'm sure they've considered it. they probably have their own reasons.


----------



## miss_bailey (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe emailing them would be a good place to start.
I can totally see MAC rocking cute paper bags.
But I cant really see them doing reusable, you can always bring your own reusable bag and get them to put it in there.


----------



## COBI (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't think paper, but more like the ones Sephora is handing out, a true reusable bag.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 25, 2008)

its a good idea, but I tell them not to give me a bag when i go shopping in mac, I never buy stuff in a large enough quantity to need one.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 25, 2008)

Great idea. Try e-mailing them!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

I emailed them.  let you know what there response is.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

I have tons of MAC bags, too. That's why I bring an old bag to the counter if I buy a new collection. Why not using them twice?


----------



## couturesista (Oct 25, 2008)

I suggested the same to a MAC artist, I carry my FAFI bag whenever I go to MAC. Its a little worn but it serves its purpose!


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 25, 2008)

I try not to take a bag since I can usually throw the items in my purse.  But they should totally offer one, I would buy it!  I don't know how much I'd use it to go to MAC, but I would definitely take it around with during the day.  Great branding for them!


----------



## couturesista (Oct 25, 2008)

If they offered them, they wouldn't be expensive and the proceeds to go to charity, I think that's a good idea. OH and when they release new collections maybe they can offer a special reuseable bag, just a thought!


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Oct 25, 2008)

i agree...especially on the idea of them releasing a new style with a new collection...imagine if they were selling reuseable bags when Barbie Loves MAC was out, omg those bags would have been cuuuute! ...let's all cross our fingers and hope for reuseable bags! heck, i use some of my reuseable bags as a purse anyway


----------



## contrabassoon (Oct 25, 2008)

That is a fantastic idea! I'm sure if everyone was to email them about it, they would stop giving away wasteful plastic bags. I mean, they have a recycling program, but what about the bags???


P.S.: I just emailed MAC about this issue. I encourage all of you fabulous girls and boys to do the same! After all, we don't want to live in a polluted world, that is NOT cute! :S


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 25, 2008)

This is an awesome idea! They could make a cloth sack with the MAC logo on the side. It'd be great for us MAC addict after a huge haul.

Why haven't they done this already? :?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 25, 2008)

yes pleaseeee


----------



## Meryl (Oct 25, 2008)

I love this idea!

Of course, the way I pop into a MAC unexpectedly, becuae I happen to be passing one... I would probably never have the bag with me.  

It should be collapsible and I could keep it in my purse at all times!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_ I don't know how much I'd use it to go to MAC, but I would definitely take it around with during the day. Great branding for them!_

 
That is exactly what I told them in the email.
How can you pass on all that free promotion!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_If they offered them, they wouldn't be expensive and the proceeds to go to charity, I think that's a good idea. OH and when they release new collections maybe they can offer a special reuseable bag, just a thought!_

 

Oooooo fantabulous!!!  great idea!!!


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

Id love to see plastic or canvas ones shopping totes!!


----------



## 27dots (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_ you can always bring your own reusable bag and get them to put it in there._


----------



## slick (Oct 28, 2008)

totally a sweet idea.  maybe like a satin drawstring bag?  that would be cute!

I usually re-use my MAC bags as packaging in swaps and sales


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 30, 2008)

I received a reply from consumer relations:

"Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

M.A.C shares your concern and recognizes the importance of protecting the environment.  We continuously explore initiatives to reduce our packaging materials while still protecting our products during shipment and throughout their life cycle.
Changing technology and global conditions make our environmental endeavors an ongoing challenge.  Our Environmental Affairs personnel are committed to finding packaging alternatives which allow reduction of product-to-package ratio, utilizing materials which have the minimum possible impact on the environment.  In this regard, we will be sure to share your remarks with them, as they are always interested in consumer comments.

We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns."

For the person who said oh they probably already considered that and they should have their reasons.. I was always taught.. question everything.. never assume - if you have a great idea.. voice it.. you never know what could come of it.
Sooooo... hopefully if they get some more inquiries.. they will give it some serious consideration..
!


----------



## Sario (Oct 30, 2008)

Great idea, I'd get one! As it is now, I just usually toss everything I get at mac into my ginormous cavern of a purse hehe


----------



## jenavii (Oct 30, 2008)

Great, now I have my HEART set on reusable MAC bag. THANKS ALOT! lol


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 30, 2008)

wow, that is a great idea! i would love to have a reusable mac bag...


----------



## jdechant (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG, I would be packing those things around like my lululemon bags..haaha..good for EVERYTHING!!


----------



## contrabassoon (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I received a reply from consumer relations:

For the person who said oh they probably already considered that and they should have their reasons.. I was always taught.. question everything.. never assume - if you have a great idea.. voice it.. you never know what could come of it.
Sooooo... hopefully if they get some more inquiries.. they will give it some serious consideration..
!_

 
I agree with you fully. This is the mistake that most people make, they make assumptions. So, for all of you who still HAVEN'T sent an email to MAC, please do so!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_ 
"Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C. 

M.A.C shares your concern and recognizes the importance of protecting the environment.  We continuously explore initiatives to reduce our packaging materials while still protecting our products during shipment and throughout their life cycle.
Changing technology and global conditions make our environmental endeavors an ongoing challenge.  Our Environmental Affairs personnel are committed to finding packaging alternatives which allow reduction of product-to-package ratio, utilizing materials which have the minimum possible impact on the environment.  In this regard, we will be sure to share your remarks with them, as they are always interested in consumer comments.

We trust the above addresses your concern. We hope that we have the opportunity to serve you in the near future. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts and concerns."

!_

 
What the blue fuck does that have to do with the price of tea in China? The technology is already there to produce "green", reusable bags that consumers will purchase as an alternative to the bags they hand out... all MAC needs to do  is get black ones with their logo, or as several other posters have suggested- maybe release a special design to coincide with collections. All that talk about packaging materials, and product to package ratio has nothing to do with the issue of bags that customers carry the product home in.... YEEEEEESH!


----------



## *KT* (Nov 2, 2008)

Just because she received a canned type of response, doesn't mean that her request wasn't heard.  Most companies track customer requests to see how wanted/needed something is so they can decide whether or not to pursue it.  

Just the fact that the response appears canned makes me think they get this sort of question often, so add to that number if you want to see it happen some day.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_What the blue fuck does that have to do with the price of tea in China? The technology is already there to produce "green", reusable bags that consumers will purchase as an alternative to the bags they hand out... all MAC needs to do is get black ones with their logo, or as several other posters have suggested- maybe release a special design to coincide with collections. All that talk about packaging materials, and product to package ratio has nothing to do with the issue of bags that customers carry the product home in.... YEEEEEESH!_

 
LOL

you know they have to put some mumbo jumbo in the message to sound professional.
I don't know why they haven't started this a LONG time ago.
Hopefully you sent them your message?!?!?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_LOL

you know they have to put some mumbo jumbo in the message to sound professional.
I don't know why they haven't started this a LONG time ago.
Hopefully you sent them your message?!?!?



















_

 
I certainly did!


----------



## vkk013 (Nov 7, 2008)

I usually just toss my buy in my bag. But if they come out with something cute, I may cave in a buy it.


----------



## crystrill (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree it's a great idea, but to be honest... how often do people go to their MAC counter? Like "regular", non-specktra, just go to buy my foundation, people? I have bags for Walmart and Publix, because I always go there. But places that I don't, I don't bother with the bags.

I have a Sephora one because it's free and I never used it. And don't plan on it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 8, 2008)

I reuse my MAC bags anyway. Whenever I do a B2M, I take them back in a MAC bag and I use them for other stuff too.


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I agree it's a great idea, but to be honest... how often do people go to their MAC counter? Like "regular", non-specktra, just go to buy my foundation, people? I have bags for Walmart and Publix, because I always go there. But places that I don't, I don't bother with the bags.

I have a Sephora one because it's free and I never used it. And don't plan on it._

 
See I probably wouldn't take my bag to MAC b/c the items are so little I throw them into my purse.  But I would use it for small grocery trips or shopping at CVS or something.  I HATE Walmart branded "green" bags and refuse to carry them anywhere else.  But a MAC one??  That would go all over the city with me.  I don't think you need Walmart bags to go to Walmart or Publix ones to shop there.  Hell if you're doing good for the environment bring whatever kind of bags you want!!!

Personally I hate the grocery store green bags.  They are always so bright and obnoxious, like I'm waving my big eco flag.  I would definitely purchase a sleek black one from MAC if they sold it.  I'm sure they'll come out with one in the future as its ANOTHER item we will all have to buy.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_See I probably wouldn't take my bag to MAC b/c the items are so little I throw them into my purse. But I would use it for small grocery trips or shopping at CVS or something. I HATE Walmart branded "green" bags and refuse to carry them anywhere else. But a MAC one?? That would go all over the city with me. I don't think you need Walmart bags to go to Walmart or Publix ones to shop there. Hell if you're doing good for the environment bring whatever kind of bags you want!!!

Personally I hate the grocery store green bags. They are always so bright and obnoxious, like I'm waving my big eco flag. I would definitely purchase a sleek black one from MAC if they sold it. I'm sure they'll come out with one in the future as its ANOTHER item we will all have to buy._

 
Definitely.. we all know carrying around a MAC reusable bag would be nicer looking than a a plastic bag, or a wal-mart re-usable bag.. I am constantly seeing women re-using their lululemon (however you spell it if i spelt it wrong), Harrod's, and Holt Renfrew Bags.  
Like I said before.. I can't believe they haven't thought of this already.. women would be bringing their lunches in it etc.. and I am always walking around with an ESPRIT canvas bag.. keeps my work shoes, kleenex, and I am usually shopping before and after work so I put my purchases in there.. so if I could upgrade to a MAC canvas bag that would be fab.  Free advertising for MAC.. how could they pass that up?


----------



## concertina (Nov 9, 2008)

I keep a small flip and tumble bag flip & tumble - reusable bags in my purse at all times. So I always use that at MAC or for small things at drugstores, etc. Pretty perfect.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 10, 2008)

I finally received a similar canned response, btw.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats a great idea!
I use my sephora and mac bags to bring my lunch to school somedays haha


----------



## couturesista (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the closest thing to a reusable  MAC bag is the Hello Kitty Plastic Tote Bag that MAC gave out with the Hello Kitty purchase, at least this is what I have been using it for. Whenever I go to MAC I take my Hello Kitty Bag.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Feb 26, 2009)

Ummm, They did just release a reuseable shopping bag the free hello kitty tote I got a my pro store is made of the same stuff that whole foods makes theirs out of! I think MAC has already started that and now that they see how popular the Hello Kitty one was Im sure there will be more in future launches


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 28, 2009)

great idea! i would love a reusable shopping bag. something cute and environmentally-friendly. puurfect!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 28, 2009)

uh.. yeah "we" believe the hello kitty bags were created because of our countless emails to MAC months ago..suggesting that they make re-usable bags.
Our prayers were answered and all of us who emailed MAC are taking the credit for it! LOL


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 1, 2009)

yup, i love my HK bag... i hated seeing all the small plastic mac bags floating around my room. theyre too small to use as a trash can liner, not good for anything  much.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Mar 1, 2009)

The point isnt to have a cute mac bag its to save using and wasting plastic bags all together. I use reusable bags EVERYWHERE and I use a ikea one at whole foods etc. you dont have to use the bag that says walmart only at walmart. But I do think if mac had reusable bags it would get a lot more people who wouldnt normally use a reusable bag to do so.

also if you have the bags ladies from anywhere USE THEM! we only have one home planet to leave to our kids.  ( End of my Environmental Science major side of me) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_I agree it's a great idea, but to be honest... how often do people go to their MAC counter? Like "regular", non-specktra, just go to buy my foundation, people? I have bags for Walmart and Publix, because I always go there. But places that I don't, I don't bother with the bags.

I have a Sephora one because it's free and I never used it. And don't plan on it._


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

mac is giving away hello kitty totes with each hello kitty purchase. you can defnitely reuse them. i got 2 and gave them to my mom but i think going to a mac store with a mac tote is kind of tacky. the ones at sephora are really nice it has a cool design.

but back to your topic. mac should defintely consider eco products, im sure it will boost their sales. maybe recycled packaging or get a lippie if you bring in 20 bags lol haha im pushing it...  i wish!


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 2, 2009)

maybe if they do a promotion with some kind of a special discount when bringing in your own bag. it doesnt even have to be a big discount, maybe a "tax is on us"  or "10% off" thing. For this, really any kind of discount would work imo.

and i have NOT seen the reusable sephora bags. anyone have a pic of this?


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 2, 2009)

Well ladies, e-mail the company and tell them how you feel!


----------



## thespry (Mar 9, 2009)

Great idea! I use a little Lulu Lemon re-useable bag daily when taking my lunch to work.


----------



## sierrao (Mar 10, 2009)

wouldent it be awsome if mac had a reusable bag and everytime you bring it in you get a certain percentage off your total purchase!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_wouldent it be awsome if mac had a reusable bag and everytime you bring it in you get a certain percentage off your total purchase!_

 
That would be VERY nice.


----------



## MACPixie (Mar 10, 2009)

Even something like a few percent, or even to give, say a dollar off would be nice and would be a nice incentive.


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sario said:


> Great idea, I'd get one! As it is now, I just usually toss everything I get at mac into my ginormous cavern of a purse hehe



 	 hummm I don't remember you replying to this thread...._ remember you saying something about your ginormous carven.... yup!_


----------



## Chester (Nov 17, 2010)

I would buy a MAC canvas tote bag in a heart beat! There is at least one tote in every purse I own. So no matter what purse I use that day I always have one with me. Right now they are souvenir-type ones, like one from Berlin, one from Croatia. But a MAC one is sorely missing in my "collection".


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 17, 2010)

i'd be all over that like white on rice!! lol


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 17, 2010)

haha I think this is gonna sound weird, but I like the MAC bags, esp the smalls ones because I use them to put my books in. I am a neat freak & I hate it when my books look even slightly less perfect. So I wrap them & also put them in the bags & pop them into my purse. HAHA so for now, I really like the mac bags!  But I know where you are coming from!  haha


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 17, 2010)

i was thinking about this the other day, i would love a reuseable mac bag. I do like their plastic bags (they're very durable) but I think it would be awesome to have a reuseable bag branded by mac


----------



## sss215 (Nov 18, 2010)

i say no to MAC bags when I am buying 1 thing, which is most of the time.  

  	if i get a few items and brushes, i always get a bag.  a resuable bag would be good.  even better if they could find a technology to use those B2M items for them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

I've started refusing bags from most places because my handbag is usually large enough. With MAC purchases I usually pop them directly into my makeup bag.


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 24, 2010)

I 100% agree. That all ready recycle doing back2MAC. How about doing away with plastic bags and using reusable ones. Maybe give them an incentive for using them would be nice. A punch card of some sort.


----------



## hwangsara (Nov 25, 2010)

I hate the plastic bag. The black always comes off onto my skin. I just bring my own bag from now on.


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 26, 2010)

I just bring a reusable tote with me when I go shopping, but I would love to get a MAC one!!!


----------



## rockingmom (Dec 3, 2010)

I with you ladies on the reusable totes and would LOVE to have one from MAC


----------

